# Stockholm: what's a good apartment finding site?



## jonnietraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey folks - digital nomad on my journey ... question:

What's a good apartment finding resource in Stockholm/Sweden that the locals use? I went to Craigslist and it seems like a ton of scams (a lot of scams on any craigslist apartment section anywhere you go - but it seems all fake and way too low priced for the expense that Stockholm appears to command)

Any ideas or sites you can throw my way?

Thanks...

J.


----------



## HBow (Apr 19, 2020)

jonnietraveler said:


> Hey folks - digital nomad on my journey ... question:
> 
> What's a good apartment finding resource in Stockholm/Sweden that the locals use? I went to Craigslist and it seems like a ton of scams (a lot of scams on any craigslist apartment section anywhere you go - but it seems all fake and way too low priced for the expense that Stockholm appears to command)
> 
> ...


We used “blocket”. Chuck it in google chrome to translate to English, or your preferred language. There’s also a tonne of Facebook groups dedicated to renting here.


----------



## jonnietraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

HBow said:


> We used “blocket”. Chuck it in google chrome to translate to English, or your preferred language. There’s also a tonne of Facebook groups dedicated to renting here.


Hi Hbow - just realized I never replied - I checked out the site - GREAT site and doesn't appear to be BS ...downside is we're all barred from Sweden lol but maybe in the future. Thanks again (resources like this can be hard to find) ...

Best,

J.


----------



## HBow (Apr 19, 2020)

jonnietraveler said:


> Hi Hbow - just realized I never replied - I checked out the site - GREAT site and doesn't appear to be BS ...downside is we're all barred from Sweden lol but maybe in the future. Thanks again (resources like this can be hard to find) ...
> 
> Best,
> 
> J.


Glad it was of some help. Hope you don’t have to wait too long to make it across.


----------

